

What makes an entrepreneur? - mhb
http://www.doingbusiness.org/features/Research-Entrepreneurship.aspx

======
TheTarquin
Interesting article. Thanks for posting.

------
ubudesign
If I was a VC and someone came to me saying he is an entrepreneur, I would run
as far away as I could.

------
NSX2
I'll try to paraphrase the best definition I've come across from, of all
places, a Harvard b-school prof.: "An enetrepreneur is someone who pursues (as
opposed to talks about or plans) a perceived strategic opportunity (perception
being the entrepreneurial advantage) regardless of tactical ability (money,
position, credibility, skill set, connections, resume, background, etc.).

A bias for action, superior "a priori" perception of potential payoffs, and a
high tolerance for bluffing and "faking it till you make it."

I have found no better practical explanation that covers the whole spectrum.

